# Winter trapping



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I'm looking to do a little winter trapping this yr and I need sum ideas. Was wondering if there is a good book on under ice beaver,muskrats trapping. Also, any good books on winter canine trapping. 

I've done thorough searchs online and have been through the archive on here and trapperman. Any help would be appreciated!

Jeremy


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

Russ Craven had a fairly decent book on winter fox trapping that might give you some good ideas


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Being down in SE Michigan your going to be dealing with the constant thaw freeze cycle of winter. I don't envy you. 

Under Ice trapping for Beaver and rats will be easier then I have to deal with up here since you ice is not usually more then 6 inches. Look into under ice snarepoles for the beavers. Ill let someone else chime in on rats. I don't do it under ice.

K9's your going to need to learn to use waxed dirt or some other means of keeping them from freezing down. Freepop and others seem to have it down fairly good. I like it up in the UP we just dig down in the snow, place a trap in a bag or wax paper and bed it in the snow. Down there I can't see that working well.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

As for rats under the ice......I use a baited coinbear in or near a run ..which is located by finding air bubbles under the ice. Trap is clipped on a wooden cross device and trap lowered just under the ice..... I might have a pic of this rig if you need it........As for canines in the winter..........Steady temps below freezing are great. I use straw chaff out of a hay barn to line the trap bed....then sift dry snow over trap........guiding their foot can be tricky in the winter. But I find that they stay at the set longer when its colder, ground is frozen, and their food supply is harder to come by....the big plus in the winter is being able to see their tracks and how they approached the set or ignored it...Cheers Eric


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got an extra copy of "Foxes by the 100's" by Russ Carmen if you're interested. It's a very good read and the concepts are pretty much the same with the exception of trap spacing. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

In my limited experience I think winter trapping is more difficult, but I like it, because at least I know if I am on location. And that to me is one of the more difficult parts of canine trapping is finding good locations. Muskrat trapping if you can get good clear ice is a lot of fun.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

FAAMECH said:


> As for rats under the ice......I use a baited coinbear in or near a run ..which is located by finding air bubbles under the ice. Trap is clipped on a wooden cross device and trap lowered just under the ice..... I might have a pic of this rig if you need it.....Cheers Eric


Post that pic if ya got it. I'd be intrested in seeing it. Thanks

Sorry for butting in GSPHunter.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you abuse yourself winter trapping for coyotes, it'll make you go blind, or at least need glasses  
I believe Russ Carmin has a book called "Winter Fox Trapping" and much of that could be applied to coyotes as well. I use straight peat moss, I buy it in the summer and let it dry out. Works pretty good, hard to get a stable trap and I still have frozen sets now and then. Many use salt or calcium cloride, both promote rust and will draw deer. I've never had any luck sifting snow, usually freezes solid on me, I think most of the problem is freeze thaw due to temps and sunshine. Dirt holes are a pain to dig but are effective with good bait/lure and scent posts will only get better from here on out. I guess the number one thing is getting the trap in a good location (much easier to see with snow), get it bedded as best as you possibly can (little to no movement), guide them fairly good to the trap pan and make sure that it will fire when it's tripped. It's a huge disappointment to see that track on your pan and the trap is froze to the ground. 

Under ice beaver and rats can be had by looking for air bubbles and chopping and setting traps in those runs. Finding locations where they come out to feed works well too.

JMO from my short experience,
Best of luck


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the responses. I should've mentioned i'll b trapping in the Atlanta, MI area. I will pick up that Carman book. I like having reference materials. 

Curious as to how the traps r secured on the different under ice sets? Crumpled wax paper under the trap & over the pan I presume? Latex or RV antifreeze any thoughts?

Anyone see the Animalistic videos about winter trapping yotes? Looks like what I am looking 4, just a little pricey rather spend the money on sum waxed dirt! I got a million q's but I guess i'll figure out most of them by trial &error. Thanks again, hope 2 share sum insight as I experiment this yr!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a VG thread on under ice rat trapping, from right here in the archives. IT is a few years old, so can not say if all the pics are still there.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203662

Also, there are some posts in the archives on beaver under ice, and most likely some winter canine trapping threads.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you're in Atlanta area, stop at F&T, those guys will help big time.

Ask BigWhiskey his secrets, he got #9 today 

If you have a day, ride with someone, that'll give you ahuge insight into everything, including things you never thought to ask.

Griffondog is over your way, don't know if he's running a line but he's probably one of the most experienced canine guys around. Joe R is the go to guy about water trapping. IMO

One more thought. I see some locations but not many of them. I find them by walking the beagle boyz. I spend lots of time out in the field and try to remember what the animals have shown me. A dusting of snow will give you so much information, that you cannot digest it all. Time, observation and thinking on how to capitalize on that info, will yeild you results.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr Ed,
I plan on trying that tactic this winter. I have been through the archives here & on trapperman in depth. I was just looking 4 sum additional opinions and ideas. Especially regarding canine sets in snow & frozen ground! Thx 4 the heads up anyway!

Jeremy


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

GSP,

Not real sure if you have read this yet or not in your searches, but I started trapping rats through the ice last year with the technique in that archive post and it worked pretty good. I think many times I had the carrot a little too far under the ice, and found that the rats were taking the bait from above. I "fenced" off the bait area with extra nails, and behold, I had full traps the next day. It can be easier than re-adjusting the trap and bait nail at times. Just a little added tip if you are having trouble with that.

Derek


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep.. I got the Animalistics video. Darren traps in the worst possible conditions and hammers the coyotes... Good info...worth the money in my humble opinion..Eric


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Thx guys,

First time I've ever been excited for winter other than 4 ice fishing. Can't wait for things to lock up 4 winter...i'll post my results!

Jeremy


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

One of the best parts about coyote trapping is it gives you something to do went there isn't much else to do. Nothing quite like driving a 4 wheeler across a field at 4:00 am with the temperature about 0 degrees, freezing your **** off and you cut coyote tracks headed toward your sets, Then when you get there you see he just kept on going and didn't even break stride. That is definetly part of it, but it makes it more enjoyable when you do catch one. Good luck.


----------

